# I ruined my teeth.



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

When I was younger, a whole bunch of stuff was happening in my family and at school which caused me to be severely depressed to the point of suicidal thinking for a couple years. I was living with my father who supplied me with unlimited soda and ice cream and I predicted I would eventually commit suicide so I didn't brush my teeth. On top of that I had braces. The braces were prematurely removed which left terrible stains and eventually when I started seeing the dentist again they covered areas of my teeth in te front with composite bonding. I've been to the dentist numerous times and have gotten teeth cleanings regularly. But small brown spots continue to appear on my teeth and I continue to have cavaties filled. I've been brushing more, flossing and using mouthwash but I don't think whitening treatments are an option anymore. It's like my teeth are doomed to be an ugly yellow. And I cannot stop obsessively feeling depressed about this... what options do I even have left? If you were in a similar situation how did you cope?


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

What about saving for veneers?


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

First off, you cant change the past, whether its to save a relative from dieing or to tell your younger self to brush your teeth more, just accept what has happened in the past and that the damage is done, and work on trying to resolve the situation by whitening your teeth, i have seen in supermarkets they do like whitening kits or something? have you tried one of those?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Would you be able to save up for professional whitening? I know you said that you weren't sure if whitening would help, but Crest whitening strips can be quite good if used regularly.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Would you be able to save up for professional whitening? I know you said that you weren't sure if whitening would help, but Crest whitening strips can be quite good if used regularly.


^ I agree, also can i just say i love your charmandar pic!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a mostly similar problem but i've never been to the dentist to get it all fixed, I have a terrible fear of dentists. :afr

One day I'll go, but I also need the money for it.
So, sorry, I don't know how to help.

It's also very stressful that society puts such emphasis on pearl white teeth, even if their clean, who cares they aren't white.....
but that's just me. :bah


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

You should consult a reputable dentist, tell them your concerns and exactly what you want. Not many will suggest things if you don't ask.


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

I have read about those DIY whitening kits and that they will not whiten parts that have composite bonding. They only whiten natural teeth.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

RyanE1991 said:


> ^ I agree, also can i just say i love your charmandar pic!


Thank you!


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

RyanE1991 said:


> ^ also can i just say i love your charmandar pic!


Dude you are not the only one lol


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

I've cut out on the soda entirely. I don't really eat a lot of candy or junk food anymore. On occasion but not a regular thing. I don't really know... The sweet things I eat on a regular basis are yogurts (which have fruit/flavor in them) and bananas sometimes. I guess I can cut these things out but that's the only thing that sticks out in my mind as something sweet. I pretty much avoid cookies and snacks except for a rare occasion..


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

You could try baking soda, it's cheap. http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/oral-care/products/does-baking-soda-whiten-teeth.htm


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Odinn said:


> *I have a mostly similar problem but i've never been to the dentist to get it all fixed, I have a terrible fear of dentists*. :afr
> 
> One day I'll go, but I also need the money for it.
> So, sorry, I don't know how to help.
> ...


I used to be terrified of dentists too because as a kid I saw a psychopathic dental hygienist (not even qualified to do the work they did!) who refused to give any form of anasthetic. After a couple of years working in a dental practice and a one EVIL toothe-ache, I finally forced myself to see a dentist. I had a root-canal and several fillings done; and it wasn't painful at all. Now when I go to the dentist I'm more anxious about small-talk and being judged on the condition of my teeth, than the treatment. Also if you go to the right dentist they can give you laughing gas or ativan.

Anyway I agree the emphasis on white teeth is stressfull (and stupid). Teeth are meant to be off-white! IMO the really white celebrity-style teeth look horribe. As hypocritical as this sounds, I do want to get my teeth whitened - a little - at some point. (Smoking with braces wasn't such a great idea.)


----------

